# Suche lüfterlosen Laptop



## Johannes7146 (22. September 2010)

Suche wie oben beschrieben einen Laptop der keinen Lüfter hat.
Gibt es so etwas?

Ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass Lüfter (unabhängig vom Hersteller) immer lauter werden. Da das reinigen bei einem Laptop nicht so leicht es wie bei einem Desktop suche ich nun einen Laptop ohne Lüfter (Falls es sowas gibt).

Bevorzugte Hersteller wären Hp, Dell, IBM/Lenovo, evtl auch Asus.

- Schön Wäre eine ULV CPU (zb SU7300)
- HDMI port
- (Grafik-) Leistung sollte reichen um einen FULL-HD Film wieder zu geben (reicht die 4500 von intel?) evtl ION ?
- LED hintergrundbeleuchtung wäre gut.
- sollte so zwischen 12 und 13,3 Zell gr. sein.

Kennt jemand von euch ein paar interessante Modelle?


----------



## sheel (22. September 2010)

Schau mal hier: http://forum.chip.de/notebooks/notebook-ohne-luefter-533155.html

Laut dem Thema musst du auf HD verzichten oder viel Geld für ein Gerät hinlegen, bei dem die Wärme über das Gehäuse abgeleitet wird...

edit @flüssig: 2004? Jetzt passierts mir auch schon 

Aber dass aus Full-HD nichts wird, sagst du ja selber


----------



## fluessig (22. September 2010)

@Sheel: Auf eine Diskussion aus dem Jahre 2004 verlinken? Stimmt Computer sind ein zeitloses Thema, da spielen 6 Jahre keine Rolle 

Zum Thema: Sowas wäre toll. Aber ohne mich zu weit aus aus Fenster zu lehnen wage ich getrost zu behaupten, dass es sowas aktuell nicht gibt, weil die Grafikkarte schon einen Lüfter braucht um Full-HD fliessend abzuspielen. Die Geräte werden teils auch mit Lüfter grenzwertig heiss.

Auf Notebooksbilliger.de haben sie eine große Auswahl und eine gut zu konfigurierende Suche (leider hab ich lüfterlos nicht darunter entdeckt). Aber da kannst du dir ein grobes Bild des aktuellen Angebots machen. 

Alternativ schau mal bei Notebookcheck.com vorbei und sortier nach Emission und Aktualität http://www.notebookcheck.com/Notebook-Kaufberatung.12901.0.html#results


----------



## Johannes7146 (23. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die infos.
BeiNotebooksbilliger.de bin ich angemeldet und habe dort bereits 4 oder 5 Notebooks gekauft.

Ich denke es wird wohl doch eines mit Lüfter werden.
Jemand ne Ahnung ob ne GMA 4500 im zusammenspiel mit der SU7300 Full-HD abspielen schafft?

Dann wäre für mich dieses Angebot interessant..
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+thinkpad+edge+13+nud5pge


----------

